# 2008 Axis Labs NPC Northern Colorado Bodybuilding , Fitness & Figure Championships



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

[Click to Enlarge] If you’re in Colorado don’t miss the NPC Axis Labs Northern Bodybuilding , Fitness & Figure Championships this weekend. This is a great show put on by Jeff Taylor located in Boulder, CO and has a long history dating back to the 80′s. This is where IFBB Pro Phil Heath was “discovered”! [...]

*Read More...*


----------

